# JNO ARTO  HOUSTON  BELFAST GINGER ALE bottle rounded bottom



## coffeesergeant (Oct 26, 2014)

Hello, I tagged along with a friend today on a bottle dig and found my first bottle. It was an area he frequents often but this bottle was one he'd never come across. Its got a blue - green tint to it and if I try to stand it up it wobbles because of the bottoms curved shape. I tried googling the bottle and found only one reference to it. Is this pure 1900 and is the rounded bottom intentional or a manufacturing mistake. Thanks for your help and I can't wait to dig again now.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 26, 2014)

From what I can find there are a few styles from him but that's the only one I saw using the short version for John.One letter, real short.[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 26, 2014)

Here's some things while I'm up."John Arto's Houston Soda Water Factory, established in 1877"  FROM

And HUTCHBOOK
 and EBAY


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 26, 2014)

> "and if I try to stand it up it wobbles because of the bottoms curved shape." and "Is this pure 1900 and is the rounded bottom intentional or a manufacturing mistake."


PS; it's hard to tell from the picture. Some suppose to be flat come out a little rounded, others are made with rounded bottoms so they can't stand on the own. In this case I'd say a bit before 1900.Also, Belfast was a type of ginger ale and really didn't necessarily (except a formula) have anything to do with a city in Ireland or a town in Maine etc. [] Just in case you were wondering.[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 26, 2014)

I did go out for a couple hours but I wasn't able to find anything more really between times. I'd think it's a fairly rare bottle so I'd suggest not selling it to the first person to make an offer if that's the intent. That's up to you and your friend though I guess.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 26, 2014)

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> ... I'd think it's a fairly rare bottle so I'd suggest not selling it to the first person to make an offer if that's the intent...



I agree.  Looks like a good one.  Good ol' beginner's luck.  I think it skipped me.


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 26, 2014)

That is a very good bottle...I believe they pull very good money.  You digging in Houston?


----------



## coffeesergeant (Oct 26, 2014)

Hello and thank you all. We were digging in Sabine Pass , Tax. Its at the mouth of the Sabine river which forms the boundary between Texas and Louisiana. Lot of history in this area as it was also once the border between the United States and the Republic of Texas and also between the US and Mexico. My friend digs this area often and has am massed a large collection of bottles here as well as 50 caliber slugs etc from the civil war. I'm really looking forward to joining him again


----------



## truedigr (Oct 26, 2014)

That is a very tough one to find. My guess on value would be $200 - 300, and could go higher if 2 or 3 collectors wanted it. The last blob by Arto sold for $268, which was a squat, on Ebay about 2 weeks ago. RC


----------



## truedigr (Oct 26, 2014)

There is a true torpedo Star Bottling from Houston that is up to $360 right now. This one is missing part of the neck and top. Check it out if you get a chance. Maybe you will find a whole one.


----------



## truedigr (Oct 26, 2014)

About the beginner's luck, it happens all the time. I have taken friends along to my dumpsite that I have been digging on and off for 20 years. I have always wanted to dig a complete Kewpie doll. My friend dug one first day 9" tall and a Rose O'neil at that. I have never dug a perfect milk here. Same guy same day digs 2 perfect milks from 2 different firms. This dump dates 1890- 1920. Was I a little envious, of course, but I was more happy for him than jealous. Another time I was digging an earlier dump with a friend digging beside me. At this time I have never dug a hutch. He wasn't finding much in his hole, so I was nice enough to let him jump in my hole while I went to the truck. When I get back he had dug 3 perfect hutches. I get back in and there were no more to be found. It took another year or so before I finally got to dig one. He did give me a hutch, but it just wasn't the same as digging it myself. You just never know about this wonderful hobby. RC


----------



## scottr (Oct 27, 2014)

Nice bottle but the torpedo bottle is in a complete  different class then this style  if your looking  to sale get what someone will give you for if


----------



## scottr (Oct 27, 2014)

I would figure more in the $60 range .but that's me lol


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 27, 2014)

The Hamilton type might be a different animal than the one we're looking at now.I'm guessing you mean THIS ONE.


----------



## scottr (Oct 27, 2014)

Yes


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 27, 2014)

Either way I can't find ANY evidence a Codd, torpedo or Hamilton from Texas or any state were made at a US factory. I feel they were all UK imports. It could maybe be a case of the patent holders not allowing them to state it but still allowing the product to be sold but I'd think a record would show up somewhere?Does anyone know different?


----------



## RED Matthews (Nov 4, 2014)

I can' be of much help.  I have two torpedo bottles a round bottom and a partial rounded bottom bottle, but I can;t get to them right now.   RED M.


----------



## Arto Ancestor (Aug 19, 2019)

Hello, John Arto is one of my ancestors, and I would be keen to know if there is anyone who is selling an Arto bottle or knows more about Arto's Bottling company.  I thought I would start with a thread bump and by way of contributing something interesting, please see the image of the 1880 census where my great x5 uncle lists his trade as soda water maker.


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 15, 2019)

That's super cool!  I've only dug one of the Arto bottles (the "round bottom")...dug it in Galveston.  Never seen one for sale but have seen one of the squats for sale some time ago.  The hutch soda is probably the best looking bottle but I've never seen one of those for sale.  Good luck on your quest.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Oct 15, 2019)

*I think the round bottom started as an approach to insuring storage on the bottles' side to keep the cork wet.  I'm not certain to what degree the rounded bottom became a tradition with ginger ale.

*


----------



## Diggerty (Oct 25, 2019)

I have this bottle I dug a couple weekends ago in Houston.  It has a Stewart's patented stopper which would place it at 1885-1886.


----------

